# New and weak!



## vostro (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site.  I've never gotten into a work out routine but I plan to now.  I don't plan on getting huge, just fit...which I think is an attainable goal.  Any information you all might be able to supply for me is much appreciated.  Just for the record, I'm 6'1-2, 170-something lbs and pretty lean.  I have natural definition, I just lack muscle.  I've been working out every two days and I have selectable dumbells and a bench at my disposal.  I've started off small of course...my biceps and triceps aren't too bad but I have absolutely no shoulder/back strength.  After like 3 sets of 8-10 reps of 30 lb military pressing, I physically can't lift anymore for like a minute.  I guess I realized how weak I've become when I found I didn't have the upper body to pull myself over a wall--I tried like 7 times!

Anyway, enough rambling and see you all around the forum!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2008)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

vostro welcome to IM! 

we are glad you joined us, be sure to check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Check out our brand new Discount Nutrition Warehouse: CLICK HERE!

view our top selling ebooks

don't forget to start your own personal Blog and  Photo Gallery

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## dirtcake1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome Vostro. If you can do 3 sets of 8-10 then you should raise the weight 20 lbs. right now. I think you are stronger than you think.


----------



## jpolito830 (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...Hope you find what you need here!


----------

